# Are you a member?.........The POLL AGAIN



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Due to technical goo,the previous poll was deleted.For those of you with the hump because you couldn't enter for more than one club............fill your boots!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Where it says that anyone not liking clubs = not liking people

Can it be changed to

I don't like clubs, or the type of people that join them :wink: 

















please note this is a light hearted comment not intended to upset the type of person that likes being lined up by theodolyte and scowled at by a po faced warden


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't vote as you have not included all of the clubs. There is still MCC, various owners clubs and the MotorCaravan and Caravan sections of the C&CC.
Gerry


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

You can tick the option:
"Yes,I am a member of more than one club" as this covers that option.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Can't vote as you have not included all of the clubs.


C'mon Gerry.....play the game :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

You haven't mentioned the pudding club :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> You haven't mentioned the pudding club :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

What about Eckington Angling Club?

I joined CC for the C.L. network and the site guide book is the right size to go into the driver's side storage box for handy reference.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We are members of CC and C&CC and will probably continue membership of both for the foreseeable future. We joined when we bought our motorhome in early 2008 because, being newbies, we otherwise wouldn't have had a clue about how to find out about or find campsites. 

We've been happy with both clubs and use both their own sites and CLs/CSs. I can see that CC 'regimentation' could put people off but, for us, it's a small price to pay for the generally good facilities. There was only one site that made a strong (but still polite) point about lining up with the central peg. It wasn't a hardship for us but I could see that it might be in some of the circumstances people have described on another thread. Because we're retired and usually take short breaks during the week we haven't had any booking problems.

At the same time as as joining the above clubs we also joined the Motorcaravanners Club. We have made absolutely no use of it and will not be renewing our membership. We joined the MCC on the advice of the salesman who sold us the motorhome. He suggested it as a means of getting a discount on insurance. I suppose we have used them for that but I can't believe we couldn't get a similar deal somewhere else.

Our problem with the MCC is that we didn't realise what it is about. I suppose we assumed it was some sort of interest/lobby group for 'motorcaravanners', whereas its raison d'être seems to be running weekend rallies. These might be great but don't suit how we use our van.

I voted for the 'membership of more than one club' option, as our plan to not renew membership of MCC is just down to our misunderstanding in the first place.


Chris


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I really wanted to vote for the first option simply because it made me laugh.......


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

But couldn't bring myself to do it.......


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What join a club or vote. :wink: 


dave p


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I really wanted to vote for the first option simply because it made me laugh.......


Oh,you should have done.If I wasn't a member of the CC,I would have ticked the first option......I'm a right miserable sod! and so's is my OH!!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> What join a club or vote. :wink:
> 
> dave p


Like a lemon, I didn't vote for the first option..........it would have been so much more fun to help skew the result. :lol:

My boys bought me a "Grumpy" dwarf........I rest my case.


----------

